# Installing an island on floating engineered wood floor



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

why not floating the island on the floor as well...


----------



## LawnGuyLandSparky (Nov 18, 2007)

If the floor is done, and on a slab, and NOW you're adding an island, you'd better make it portable. (Floating or on wheels.) A permanent island would require at least one receptacle.


----------



## funktional (Jan 4, 2008)

At first we thought about installing an outlet, considering my father in law is a master electrician and the labor is free, but it is not code here to have an outlet on the island, and we did not have the time or energy to tear into the slab.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Assuming there is more than one premade cabinet involved in making up this island.....

Assemble the cabinets in the configuration you want and place the unit where you want it. It ain't going anywhere. What's the problem?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Question: What do the installation instructions say with your particular flooring? Does it say anything about whether you should, or should not, install anything on top of the flooring, since it is a "floating" floor material?


----------



## Floorwizard (Dec 5, 2003)

not sure how to attach the cab to the concrete but once you get that part figured, then cut a hole in your wood that is 1/4" bigger than the base and mount to concrete and use 1/4 to complete.
then the floor can still expand and contract


----------



## joasis (May 28, 2006)

It would seem simple to cut out the floor to allow the cab to attach. Trim with base shoe to the cab, and the floor can still "float". That said, I have never seen a code that prohibits electrical outlets from an island or any kitchen cabinets.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

*why fix the island in position?*

consider all the disadvantages..... anyone can think of..

I don't know why people recommending fixing the island in position....

our island is supply by the builder and it is freeflow.... it can't move an inch... 

I don't believe the extension and contraction of the hardwood when an island put on top will cause a problem... if so you then need to cut a hole for the sofa, cut another hole for the TV and another hole for....


----------



## Floorwizard (Dec 5, 2003)

KUIPORNG said:


> consider all the disadvantages..... anyone can think of..
> 
> I don't know why people recommending fixing the island in position....
> 
> ...


Maybe a small bar would be great, but what about a plumbed one for a sink?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

KUIPORNG said:


> consider all the disadvantages..... anyone can think of..
> 
> I don't know why people recommending fixing the island in position....
> 
> ...


FWIW: You also can't compare the weight of a kitchen island to a sofa or a TV. Some islands are large. Some have heavy stone countertops on them. Some are filled with many items that add accumulated weight.


----------



## mike costello (Nov 28, 2007)

If it were my house I would cut the floor where the island is going to sit. Be sure to cut the floor to allow for your 1/4 inch expansion joint.
Place the cabinets on the concrete using some 2x4s glued to the concrete with construction adhesive as anchors. 

Then trim the base of the cabinet to cover your expansion joint.

By putting it on top of your new floor you are opening yourself up to expansion issues. Islands can be very heavy depending on the wood they are made of and the type of countertop used.


----------

